# How to Change HVAC display from Fahrenheit to Celsius (neat trick!)



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*temp switch from standard to metric?*

Does anybody know if the Us Eos have an option to switch the temperature display from Fahrenheit to Celcius? 
My current Sebring conv. has that option on the trip computer.
I am one of those Europeans migrated to the States







and though I've lived here for the last 12 years I still prefer the Metric readouts.


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: temp switch from standard to metric? (chocoholic_too)*

yes.
dang fer-ners


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: temp switch from standard to metric? (gilesrulz)*

Ruddy Rebels...


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: temp switch from standard to metric? (chocoholic_too)*

It is also possible to change the language used in the Multi Function Display (Multifunktionsanzeige) to any one of a number of languages - I believe that all the major European languages are supported.
Michael


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: temp switch from standard to metric? (PanEuropean)*

The ruddy Rebel thanks you for the info








Now I am even happier if it's possible. My Crossfire was built in Osnabrück and it has about 80% German parts in it but they couldn't manage to put a switch in there for the temperature readout to switch to Celsius!


----------



## ATLeos (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: temp switch from standard to metric? (PanEuropean)*

Even the Navigation can been changed to allow for voice prompts in several languages.


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: temp switch from standard to metric? (chocoholic_too)*

There is also the capability to change the miles to Kilometers in the MFD


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: temp switch from standard to metric? (chocoholic_too)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chocoholic_too* »_My Crossfire was built in Osnabrück and it has about 80% German parts in it but they couldn't manage to put a switch in there for the temperature readout to switch to Celsius! 

Sometimes, changes to units of measurement or how information is displayed (e.g. clock in 24 hours units or 12 hour units) need to be done with a diagnostic scan tool at the dealership.
I would be surprised if your Chrysler cannot be converted to metric measurement of temperature, but I would be equally surprised if your local American dealer knew how to do it - simply because no-one else has ever asked. If you get up to Canada on a holiday, ask at the service desk of a Canadian Chrysler dealer. They probably have to recode cars all the time to switch them over to metric when they replace parts that are shipped with imperial units as the default unit of measure. Then just bring a photocopy of the coding instructions back to your local Chrysler dealer in the USA.
Michael


----------



## bridri (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: temp switch from standard to metric? (chocoholic_too)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chocoholic_too* »_Does anybody know if the Us Eos have an option to switch the temperature display from Fahrenheit to Celcius? 
My current Sebring conv. has that option on the trip computer.
I am one of those Europeans migrated to the States







and though I've lived here for the last 12 years I still prefer the Metric readouts.

Yes -- it's in the "units" section of the MFD setup. Changing from Deg. F to Deg C will change the MFD display AND the Climatronic system. Pretty cool, huh?


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: temp switch from standard to metric? (bridri)*

yes I'll love that! I don't want it permanent because of my occasional "ignorant of the metric system" American Friends







riding with me and they are usally asking asking " What's that in Fahrenheit??"


----------



## bridri (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: temp switch from standard to metric? (chocoholic_too)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chocoholic_too* »_yes I'll love that! I don't want it permanent because of my occasional "ignorant of the metric system" American Friends







riding with me and they are usally asking asking " What's that in Fahrenheit??"

While you're at it, change the NAV system to "British Imperial". Nothing will change as to miles, etc., but the voice will be a British lady instead of the American accent.


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: temp switch from standard to metric? (bridri)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bridri* »_
While you're at it, change the NAV system to "British Imperial". Nothing will change as to miles, etc., but the voice will be a British lady instead of the American accent.









It's funny you mention that... While I didn't order the nav system I own a Garmin Nuvi portable one for easy transfer between my two cars and it has all these different voice options. I've had the Australian guy and also the girl on there and the British guys as well. My Friends really got a kick out of hearing the different accents.
My husband also came to like "Nuvi", as we all affectionately call it. We now talk about it like it's a person. Like, "Nuvi" said this or that. lol When we were on vacation in Spain with some friends they soon fell into the habit as well!










_Modified by chocoholic_too at 2:22 PM 1-4-2007_


----------



## bridri (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: temp switch from standard to metric? (chocoholic_too)*

The first NAV system I ever encountered was in a Hertz rental car, late 90's or early 2000's. Whilst driving between Sonoma and Napa counties in California, NE to Calistoga and then back down SE, it's some hilly terrain.
Back then the voice was, shall we say, a bit more curt. After seeing on the screen that I was driving in the creek on the side of the road for about 5 miles, and hearing "PLEASE RETURN TO THE HIGHLIGHTED ROUTE" 20x times, I turned her off.
She had a name too, which I wouldn't repeat here.
A Nuvi-equipped-EOS? Now THAT sounds like a hot car!!!

















_Modified by bridri at 12:22 AM 1-5-2007_


----------



## Speedster356 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: temp switch from standard to metric? (chocoholic_too)*

*Press ECON and AUTO simultaneously!!!*

_(bold formatting added - Michael)_


_Modified by PanEuropean at 9:46 AM 1-12-2007_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: temp switch from standard to metric? (Speedster356)*

What does that accomplish?


----------



## Speedster356 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: temp switch from standard to metric? (PanEuropean)*

It toggles the Climatronic Temp. Display between F/C .


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: temp switch from standard to metric? (Speedster356)*

Wow - that's neat, thanks for telling us all about it.
I will forward your nomination for "Best Tech Tip of the Month" to the VW Vortex Forum World Headquarters in suburban Chicago. I understand that the the monthly award consists of a VW Trim Removal Tool...








Michael


----------



## GurnyGub (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: temp switch from standard to metric? (PanEuropean)*

Now someone will ask "Can I have F and my wife C?"


----------



## ATLeos (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: temp switch from standard to metric? (bridri)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bridri* »_Back then the voice was, shall we say, a bit more curt.

The English speaking Nav voice on the Eos is not nearly as pleasant as the Spanish speaking one.


----------



## Speedster356 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: temp switch from standard to metric? (PanEuropean)*

Thank you Michael!
It is apparent to me that nobody is reading the manual!!!
It is all in there!!!
I also took the time to make a very brief “EOS Guide to Operations”
It includes all the useful stuff and cool tricks in the manual that you are bound to forget when you turn the page.
Attention!!! The data in red is unique for each car!


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: temp switch from standard to metric? (Speedster356)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Speedster356* »_
It is apparent to me that nobody is reading the manual!!!


Please don't make such generalizations. Sometimes people have difficulty in finding what they are looking for in the manual either by not having the appropriate keyword, or by determining the appropriate sub manual to be using (the indices are not cross referenced). Others may not have immediate access to their manual and pose the request to the forum as an alternative means of reference. Although we joke about RTFM, I don't think most of us feel overburdened by helping out in the forums, but if we are just guessing we should state so. If VW could just post the manual online, this would be a valuable service to us all.


----------



## Speedster356 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: temp switch from standard to metric? (flheat)*

I totally agree regarding the (non)existence of an online version of the manual.
After I received my car I drove it back home, read the whole of the manual and then had my first drive. This is my first VW and a very well equipped car and I wanted to be very careful. 
My EOS is just a week old, and now that I look back on many of the questions I encountered in the EOS oriented forums, I realize that many could be answered by reading the manual.
I am just reaching a conclusion here. I am not saying that it is a mortal sin!
Also, like I said, I made an “EOS guide to operations” and I e-mailed it to Michael to post it here. I personally enjoy helping out in any way I can!


----------



## neweosowner (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: temp switch from standard to metric? (Speedster356)*

As with most cliamtronic settings this one is sensitive to whether the top is up or down. It was very confusing as to why the readout was in Celsius with the top up, Farenheit with the top down. And the MFD just would not help me change to all-metric, all-the-time...


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: temp switch from standard to metric? (flheat)*

The reason I asked the question was because I don't own an EOS yet ( on order) but I didn't want to wait till I got the car and manual (which I read faithfully with every car I get) to find out.
My new car ritual consists of me getting in the drivers seat, map lights on, manual ready. And then I read and try out as I go along.
My husband usually tries to organize a search party after an hour of not being able to find me!


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: temp switch from standard to metric? (GurnyGub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GurnyGub* »_Now someone will ask "Can I have F and my wife C?"









Hey that would be cool if it could do that! I could keep mine set to C and have my passengers still in the "loop" with F.








And maybe it could also balance my check book, that THAT would be something!


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: temp switch from standard to metric? (chocoholic_too)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chocoholic_too* »_The reason I asked the question was because I don't own an EOS yet ( on order) but I didn't want to wait till I got the car and manual (which I read faithfully with every car I get) to find out.
My new car ritual consists of me getting in the drivers seat, map lights on, manual ready. And then I read and try out as I go along.
My husband usually tries to organize a search party after an hour of not being able to find me!









Sounds like my ritual too, but don't forget to crank up the radio. But you point out another good reason for the forum. Advance study can get you out on the road faster and enjoying your Eos!


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: temp switch from standard to metric? (flheat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flheat* »_
Sounds like my ritual too, but don't forget to crank up the radio. But you point out another good reason for the forum. Advance study can get you out on the road faster and enjoying your Eos!









Since I ordered the ipod adaptor I will be cranking my ipod instead of the radio.








But you're right, I've learned alot about the Eos from this forum. Now I know what to check before accepting delivery of the car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: temp switch from standard to metric? (Speedster356)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Speedster356* »_It is apparent to me that nobody is reading the manual!!! It is all in there!!!

It is apparent to me that you are not familiar with North American culture. No-one reads the friggin' owner manual over here. Sad, but true.

_Quote, originally posted by *flheat* »_Please don't make such generalizations... ...If VW could just post the manual online, this would be a valuable service to us all.

Bruce, I agree with you 1,000%, if VW would only provide the darn owner manual in PDF format, they would save millions of dollars a year in warranty claims. I say this absolutely seriously without any exaggeration or hyperbole of any kind. However, about the generalization that Fotis made - I'm sad to say it, but he is correct. My guess, based on two and a half years of moderating and about 11,000 posts, is that less than one third of vehicle owners actually sit down with the manual and read the whole thing through, cover to cover, after they take the car home.
Michael


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: temp switch from standard to metric? (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
It is apparent to me that you are not familiar with North American culture. No-one reads the friggin' owner manual over here. Sad, but true.

Only read the instructions/owners manual if you SERIOUSLY want to screw things up. Basic rule of testosterone #4.








Actually I'm one of the few that at least browse through the owners manual when I get a new vehicle. 
Kevin








_*translation:* if a little bit of knowledge is dangerous, then a little more knowledge is disasterous_

_Modified by just4fun at 7:11 PM 1-12-2007_


_Modified by just4fun at 7:11 PM 1-12-2007_


----------

